# Gateway Coasters "Easy like Sunday morning" ride Sunday November 20



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2016)

We will be meeting at the MCT bus station parking lot at 10:00am. Then we are heading over to Glazy Squares donuts for hot coffee and donuts before hitting the perfect MCT trail network. This will be our last group ride for the season, so we hope to make it a long one. The colors are still plentiful, so we'll soak up some great scenery along the way. 
701 Longfellow Ave.
Edwardsville, Illinois 62025
Hope to see you all there!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2016)

This Sunday. Dress warm people, overnight lows on Saturday around 28.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice! Thats the difference between boys and men! Ha! Have a good time and stay warm!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2016)

Great ride today in beautiful Edwardsville, Illinios for the "Easy like Sunday morning" ride. We were missing a few of our key members because of the cold but we still had a blast. Had some great biscuits and gravy for breakfast and hit the trails for some awesome fall scenery. This ride was our last for 2016. I want to say thanks to all of our members for a great season. Looking forward to 2017.


----------



## The Professor (Nov 23, 2016)

I loved it! it was a little chilly at first but after some biscuits and gravy and donuts it warmed up a little and we were able to hit some really smooth trails. I enjoyed the spots we took photos and I liked the ride through the woods and into the city. Everyone there was a blast as always and I'm glad there were some bikes to show off too! Thank you Rob for inviting us and I'm looking forward to next year's rides!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm pretty exited about it myself, too bad we have to wait so long though!


----------

